

Please stop writing poor user stories - gghootch
http://garmlucassen.nl/post/123571158691/poor-user-stories

======
gghootch
Hi everyone, if you enjoyed this post please take a moment to complete my
survey. Your contribution is of incredible value for my research!

[http://garmlucassen.nl/survey](http://garmlucassen.nl/survey)

